# Post Clothing You Have Sewn/Made



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so excited that I made a dress from a pattern. I also made the belt with it too. I also sewed a little extra fabric in at the seams so I can let it out when needed. It's a little bunched up looking under one of the arms but that's cuz I didn't have it pulled down under the belt.

I'm always interested to see things other have made too. So please post your pics 

View attachment resizedagain.jpg


----------



## Paul (Mar 28, 2013)

Very well made LnL!



largenlovely said:


> I'm so excited that I made a dress from a pattern. I also made the belt with it too. I also sewed a little extra fabric in at the seams so I can let it out when needed. It's a little bunched up looking under one of the arms but that's cuz I didn't have it pulled down under the belt.
> 
> I'm always interested to see things other have made too. So please post your pics
> 
> View attachment 107585


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

Paul said:


> Very well made LnL!



Thank you Paul  my gramma is gonna teach me how to use her sewing machine soon. I did this dress completely by hand. I'm a little intimidated by the sewing machine but I know if I can just get going at it I will be able to pop out a dress pretty quickly. So I'm nervous but looking forward to learning it.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Cute dress! I'd love to find a pattern for a halter top in my size. I've made pajama pants for Matt and numerous costumes for the ex's kids. Most of the sewing I do is household stuff- curtains, slip covers, pet beds, etc. I don't have a picture of him in the pj pants. I'll have to take one.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

RedheadinNJ said:


> Cute dress! I'd love to find a pattern for a halter top in my size. I've made pajama pants for Matt and numerous costumes for the ex's kids. Most of the sewing I do is household stuff- curtains, slip covers, pet beds, etc. I don't have a picture of him in the pj pants. I'll have to take one.



I've been browsing through patterns on ebay. I've found a few that go up to 6x but I haven't noticed a halter top. If I happen across one, I will post a note here and a link to it. I'm looking for other stuff for friends too so I will keep an eye out


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't be intimidated by the sewing machine. The hardest part is threading it. I started using my mom's machine at like 11 years old. I used to design and make barbie clothes. (You can imagine that barbie clothes are a lot harder than people clothes)

I'm going to find my sewing boxes tomorrow to make a sundress from a pattern that I've kept out of packing boxes for the last year


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Don't be intimidated by the sewing machine. The hardest part is threading it. I started using my mom's machine at like 11 years old. I used to design and make barbie clothes. (You can imagine that barbie clothes are a lot harder than people clothes)
> 
> I'm going to find my sewing boxes tomorrow to make a sundress from a pattern that I've kept out of packing boxes for the last year



I have no idea why I'm intimidated of it lol. I'm looking forward to learning it though. God it will make things so much easier. I can't wait to see what ya make


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2013)

My energy/body got a little hampered by a hard workout in martial arts leaving my legs hurting pretty bad. So, I didn't feel like digging out the boxes. The kids are on spring break, so i wont be running all over tarnation, i figure i'll look for my boxes this week.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 1, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> My energy/body got a little hampered by a hard workout in martial arts leaving my legs hurting pretty bad. So, I didn't feel like digging out the boxes. The kids are on spring break, so i wont be running all over tarnation, i figure i'll look for my boxes this week.



Totally understand lol...I am taking a break from the last dress since it took forever. Gonna start on another one next week-ish


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful Job on the DRESS!!!! A sewing machine if your friend do not be afraid, I can't hand sew worth a darn.... you did fabulous, I would need a blood transfusion if I had done it from sticking myself to much. I love sewing but I like sewing bags and craft types of things. I am an odd bird though.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 3, 2013)

EvilPrincess said:


> Beautiful Job on the DRESS!!!! A sewing machine if your friend do not be afraid, I can't hand sew worth a darn.... you did fabulous, I would need a blood transfusion if I had done it from sticking myself to much. I love sewing but I like sewing bags and craft types of things. I am an odd bird though.



Thank you  it was pretty fun cuz I would sit here and sew and watch tv shows lol..it was kinda relaxing even so maybe I'm an odd bird too hahaha. I JUST gotta pattern to make a handbag so I'm gonna try one of those too  please post pics of anything ya make. I love seeing stuff like that


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 7, 2013)

Today I got some yellow fabric w/red polka dots and am gonna make my next dress. It's gonna be from the last pattern but I'm gonna change it up a bit. I'm gonna start on it soon  looking forward to getting another one made


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 7, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Today I got some yellow fabric w/red polka dots and am gonna make my next dress. It's gonna be from the last pattern but I'm gonna change it up a bit. I'm gonna start on it soon  looking forward to getting another one made




Yay You! as soon as I resize them I will post pictures of my things... more crafts than sewing, right now I am working on a 2nd set of baby blankets for a nearby church. Their nursery was in big disrepair and they needed new blankets for the baby cribs. I made 7 right before easter and have 6 more ready to embroider with the churches name.... 

Take pictures as you make your dress for me, I am so wondering how you do all that by hand!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm hoping to have a shirt and a dress made this week  if so, pics will come. I do have pics of a dress I made last year for a friend's wedding. Possibly a few other things, too.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Apr 7, 2013)

awesome. looking good


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2013)

EvilPrincess said:


> Yay You! as soon as I resize them I will post pictures of my things... more crafts than sewing, right now I am working on a 2nd set of baby blankets for a nearby church. Their nursery was in big disrepair and they needed new blankets for the baby cribs. I made 7 right before easter and have 6 more ready to embroider with the churches name....
> 
> Take pictures as you make your dress for me, I am so wondering how you do all that by hand!!!



Yay I will look forward to seeing them 

I'm hoping to get myself on the sewing machine at some point but it IS relaxing doing it all by hand as I watch tv. I hope I don't sound like an old coot by saying that hahaha


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm hoping to have a shirt and a dress made this week  if so, pics will come. I do have pics of a dress I made last year for a friend's wedding. Possibly a few other things, too.



I saw one pic of a dress u were gonna make for yourself and it gotta "ooohhh purdy" out of me as I checked it out. I loved the aqua color in it.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2013)

danbsc29630 said:


> awesome. looking good



Thank ya Dan the man


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are two things I made while my mother was in the hospital last summer.

I went rummaging through our storage and found a big pile of really old fabric that was never used. Some of it was older than I was! So I decided to make stuff out of it.

I made my mother a t-shirt for the hospital and it was my first time doing bias tape, so it didn't turn out all too well. Lol.







And then one of my best friends was getting married on an extremely hot day. So I made this dress for summer weather. I got lots of compliments on the fabric. It's all tropical print, with lots of parrots, and everything is outlined in gold. Reminded my mom of my family's place down south, so she bought it when I was really little. Finally made use of it


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh nice I love them both. I'm a huge fan of anything aqua/turquoise-ish. And the dress u made for ur friend, that was the first thing I thought, man I love the fabric. I haven't done anything with sleeves/shoulders yet. I'm kinda nervous about trying lol. All my stuff has always been easy peasy skirts and my latest dress, which has an easy strap top. I have a pattern for a pair of pants and a shirt. I'm gonna start on those after this next dress


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 13, 2013)

A knee length peasant-ish style tunic/dress made from a lightweight white linen fabric that has a butterfly burnout pattern. Whatever color is worn underneath shows through the sheer parts, I'll be wearing it over the light blue leggings and camisole I photographed it with. I used one of the Connie Crawford for Butterick patterns B5193 and modified the sleeves and neckline. 







I have another identical one cut out in a pale muted lavender cotton eyelet fabric to sew as soon as I find serger thread in a close enough color match.

Tracy


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 14, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> A knee length peasant-ish style tunic/dress made from a lightweight white linen fabric that has a butterfly burnout pattern. Whatever color is worn underneath shows through the sheer parts, I'll be wearing it over the light blue leggings and camisole I photographed it with. I used one of the Connie Crawford for Butterick patterns B5193 and modified the sleeves and neckline.
> 
> I have another identical one cut out in a pale muted lavender cotton eyelet fabric to sew as soon as I find serger thread in a close enough color match.
> 
> Tracy



Oh cute...I'm gonna try sleeves soon. I have a pattern here for a basic button up shirt that I'm gonna try and that will be my first time. I've got some shirts here that I'm thinking of reverse engineering lol. Maybe I can figure out some sleeves that way too.

Very cute though. I love those type shirts with belts. Now that I've learned how to make belts, it's on like donkey kong lol


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 14, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I made this dress for summer weather. I got lots of compliments on the fabric. It's all tropical print, with lots of parrots, and everything is outlined in gold.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress! I want one! Beautiful


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 14, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress! I want one! Beautiful



Ditto! That is stunning, Carla!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 17, 2013)

" Oh cute...I'm gonna try sleeves soon. "

Sleeves can be a little bit tricky, with fitting and attaching them into the armhole. But once you get the hang of it, you can change the length, fullness, and style without needing a different pattern. 

Tracy


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 17, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> " Oh cute...I'm gonna try sleeves soon. "
> 
> Sleeves can be a little bit tricky, with fitting and attaching them into the armhole. But once you get the hang of it, you can change the length, fullness, and style without needing a different pattern.
> 
> Tracy



That's what I'm hoping to eventually achieve lol. Right now, I've been doing everything the hard way and pinning it on me, trying it on, adjusting, pinning it, trying it on. I figure I'll eventually get to where I can do it all easy peasy if I keep practicing. This whole learning process has been a lot of fun for me though.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 17, 2013)

" Right now, I've been doing everything the hard way and pinning it on me, trying it on, adjusting, pinning it, trying it on. "

That's actually a good way to go. 

One thing I do, is find a basic pattern I know I will use over and over again, and make it up in some cheap nonstretchy fabric that doesn't fray easily. In the fashion industry, it's called "making a muslin" because cheap muslin fabric works great. Once I've adjusted it to fit perfectly, I take it apart, and make notes on the fabric with a marker, and use the actual fabric pieces as a pattern. I can change up a lot of details by just laying the cloth pattern out on the garment fabric and making adjustment marks with chalk and rulers. Another plus is that fabric patterns grip a bit and don't slide around like paper patterns, and don't need much pinning. And they last forever, no worries about tearing fragile tissue paper. 

Tracy


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 20, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> " Right now, I've been doing everything the hard way and pinning it on me, trying it on, adjusting, pinning it, trying it on. "
> 
> That's actually a good way to go.
> 
> ...



I have thought about that for a minute myself lol. Well, I made mine more complicated and figured I would have to draw it and then cut it out of tissue paper. I will totally do that thank u


I've got this fabric here that I've been meaning to do something with. I have a tank top that I love but it's getting old. I think I'm gonna deconstruct it and make a new one with this other fabric based on the shirt pieces. We'll see how it goes lol


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a lovely thread..

But pics...

Or the clothing didn't happen.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 21, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> This is a lovely thread..
> 
> But pics...
> 
> Or the clothing didn't happen.



Lol I agree 

Here's a tutu I made for my niece yesterday. The lace part is actually from an old lacey curtain that I've been looking for a way to use. I cut off the bottom lacey part and sewed it into the waist.

I'm sewing up a tank top today that I can wear tomorrow night for band practice. So I will post a pic tomorrow 

View attachment PicsArt_1366575838074.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 21, 2013)

I plan on going through my box of fabric as soon as I feel better. I want to make some sun dresses since it's heating up. (Hurt my back and am incapacitated at the mo.)


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 29, 2013)

Knitted, not sewn.






I bought this pom-pom yarn on impulse at Michaels, since it was on clearance and I loved the colors. I wanted to use it to make a simple scarf, and it worked up really easily and quickly. 

It looks awesome with this coral colored top and denim jacket. I've got jeans that are a close enough match to the jacket to pull the whole thing together. Hopefully the cool front that's supposed to be coming through towards the end of the week makes it here, because I want a chance to wear it before next Fall. 

Tracy


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 29, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> Knitted, not sewn.
> 
> OMG I totally adore this!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> Knitted, not sewn.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy



I so love this!!


----------



## katherine22 (May 5, 2013)

I love seeing this wonderful sewing. I just made a silk tunic. If you want to learn to sew get the Reader's Digest sewing book, the best sewing book particularly in learning pattern alteration. I may be fat but I am wearing good fabric.


----------



## largenlovely (May 5, 2013)

katherine22 said:


> I love seeing this wonderful sewing. I just made a silk tunic. If you want to learn to sew get the Reader's Digest sewing book, the best sewing book particularly in learning pattern alteration. I may be fat but I am wearing good fabric.



Please post pics when u can  I've been working on fabric size alterations here and there. It's a little difficult but I will look for that book at the library. It seems like I may have seen it.


----------



## largenlovely (May 5, 2013)

I had planned to have my new shirt done a lot sooner but I stopped it for a while. I just have a hem left to do on the front of the shirt and I will be finished. I'm gonna do that today. I want to wear it with a certain pair of jeans but I busted the zipper out on those jeans so I'm gonna try to put in a new one *fingers crossed* lol. I've never done a zipper before. I'm hoping I can have it done before band practice Monday night so I can wear it there. I will take pics if I do


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 29, 2013)

Crocheted circle vest, 75% complete. 






It's being worn in the photo by a size 22/24 who is about 5" shorter than me. So I still have a little bit more work to do before it's big and long enough to fit me the same way. I'll post more photos when I finish it, I was just excited about how well it's coming out! It's super simple to make; if you can make a double crochet hat or round coaster, you can make this vest. 

I used this pattern: http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-circular-vest-9-sizes/ The pattern is sized to a 5X (62" bust) and I made a couple very minor modifications for fit and length. If you wanted, you could pick up stitches around the armholes and crochet tubes for sleeves. But I'm keeping this one as a vest. 

Tracy


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 30, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> Tracy



WAY COOL! love the colors.


----------



## Paul (Sep 16, 2013)

I just finished sew a Jumper for my wife. I used the Simplicity pattern 2155. Here is the picture of the dress from the Simplicity web page.






The largest size the pattern came in was a size 24W. I had to increase the size to a 30W/32W. Since my wife is 6' 2" I also had to increase the height of the jumper. Here are some pictures I took today of the finished dress.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 26, 2013)

I finally finished my big fuzzy purple sweater tunic. I had completed all of the knitted pieces a while back, but procrastinated the assembly & finishing process. 







I've got a second one I hope to assemble and finish over the weekend. 

Tracy


----------



## azerty (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations and very nice color.


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 10, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread...some really beautiful clothing items made!

I recently bought a sewing machine and have started making some simple tops, skirts etc I hope to post soon. I seem to start alot of things and not finish, sigh!

Would love to get more ideas of plus size clothes I can make from this thread.


----------



## prplecat (Sep 12, 2014)

I haven't sewed anything since last year's carpal and cubital tunnel surgery. *sob* There is a great blog that I read occasionally, though. The author is totally addicted to sewing, makes all her own clothes, and is plus-size. Not a SSBBW, but she sometimes shows her alterations process. That helps a LOT if you're not used to doing it.

http://sewingfantaticdiary.blogspot.com/


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 12, 2014)

@prplecat: thanks alot for the blog link, i really loved all the dresses she's made!


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 12, 2014)

Here is a sample picture of a top and circle skirt that I made, was really excited to try out the applique on the top.

*please excuse the poor picture quality and clutter in the background, will try take some better pics tomorrow *


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2014)

Cute! .......


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 12, 2014)

Paul said:


> I just finished sew a Jumper for my wife. I used the Simplicity pattern 2155. Here is the picture of the dress from the Simplicity web page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you did a wonderful job! she looks great!


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> you did a wonderful job! she looks great!


Thanks.......


----------



## FionaForemost (Sep 19, 2014)

supersizebbw said:


> Here is a sample picture of a top and circle skirt that I made, was really excited to try out the applique on the top.
> 
> *please excuse the poor picture quality and clutter in the background, will try take some better pics tomorrow *



They look great!! I sometimes sew but I end up getting so overwhelmed by all the possibilities that I end up not doing much other than admire others work and wonder if I could do it. heh. The top is very cute, good job with the applique and can't wait to see the other pics!


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 19, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Cute! .......


Thanks HottiMegan 




FionaForemost said:


> They look great!! I sometimes sew but I end up getting so overwhelmed by all the possibilities that I end up not doing much other than admire others work and wonder if I could do it. heh. The top is very cute, good job with the applique and can't wait to see the other pics!



Thanks Fiona! I know what you mean, I end up reading and watching so many sewing tutorials that I keep getting confused what to make next, so i end up hardly making anything lol!


----------



## Awen9 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Tracyarts,
Your dress looks awesome. I love it.
Thanks!!


----------



## emma smith (Jul 3, 2016)

you made a very beautiful dress. I know sewing the dress by our self take lots of efforts and time but at the end the reward is always amazing.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 26, 2017)

I finally finished this skirt I started knitting a few years ago. I actually finished the body of it a while back, but just got around to stitching the back seam and adding the waistband.

The pattern is the Lanesplitter Skirt, it's available free online, just do a search or look on Ravelry. It's an advanced beginner pattern. You need to know how to knit, purl, increase, decrease, stitch up a seam, and pick up stitches along a finished edge. 

The really good thing about it is you can make the skirt as long or short as you want, and any size you need it to be. And the pattern adjustments for sizing it are really simple and don't require any advanced pattern adjusting skills. 

I used Lion brand Amazing yarn, it's a wool blend with long color changes that self-stripes, and I used 4 skeins each of two different colorways. Rainforest is the green and Olive medley is the tan color. And 3/4 of an additional skein of Olive Medley to make the waistband. 

I'll definitely make another one, maybe with brighter colors this time.


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, that's a lovely skirt, Tracyarts! The color blending there is beautiful. It looks very soft and comfy too.


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2017)

Very cool Tracy!


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh, freaking finally! 

I finished my blue and brown crocheted duster cardigan that I started 2 years ago maybe? 

I made it to go with jeans but it looks really good with this gray linen dress. 

The pattern was only tricky in the back center medallion. The rest is just double crochet and chains. 

Pattern is Drops Autumn Delight, modified some for details and sized up to 4/5x


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 22, 2019)

That is a lot of work Tracyarts. It looks great though. I like your choice of colours.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> Oh, freaking finally!
> 
> I finished my blue and brown crocheted duster cardigan that I started 2 years ago maybe?
> 
> ...


Wow that’s beautiful


----------



## Aqw (Feb 23, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> Oh, freaking finally!
> 
> I finished my blue and brown crocheted duster cardigan that I started 2 years ago maybe?
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's another one, from the back. Heavier yarn, more like a coat than cardigan. 

I want to start another one now, I have enough of 4 yarns to make a duster. All are self striping, meaning long runs of different colors all in one ball. One is greens, brown, and gold. One is all grays from dove to charcoal. One is bright primary colors. The last is random colors, some bright some muted, some neutral.

I think I'll start the last one. All the colors but more muted.


----------



## Aqw (Feb 24, 2019)

You are gifted


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 24, 2019)

Green would look nice in this.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 9, 2019)

I decided to make the colorful one next.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 9, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> I decided to make the colorful one next.
> View attachment 132187
> View attachment 132188


Beautiful work as always! Thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 20, 2019)

It's an accessory, not clothing. But the fossil cabochon I showed in the what you bought thread finally got made into a necklace.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 20, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> It's an accessory, not clothing. But the fossil cabochon I showed in the what you bought thread finally got made into a necklace.
> 
> View attachment 132806


Very pretty!


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 11, 2019)

Another crocheted cardigan, this time a circle bolero style in rainbow colors.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 11, 2019)

Another crocheted cardigan, this time a circle bolero style in rainbow colors.

View attachment 133636
View attachment 133637


----------



## Aqw (Sep 12, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> Another crocheted cardigan, this time a circle bolero style in rainbow colors.
> 
> View attachment 133636
> View attachment 133637


Very nice and beautiful


----------



## Paul (Sep 12, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> Another crocheted cardigan, this time a circle bolero style in rainbow colors.
> 
> View attachment 133636
> View attachment 133637


Lovely, good workmanship.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2019)

I love that this thread is still alive lol. A friend gave me a sewing machine a few months ago and my roommates here are going to turn one of the rooms into a sewing/craft room. So i have been buying patterns and fabric and plan on making up something. It's my first winter in a really cold climate and i plan on making some fleece pajama pants lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 26, 2019)

well it's not clothing and i didn't sew it haha but i just made this for my cousin's newest granddaughter.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 16, 2021)

I knitted an oversized long mohair tunic sweater and cowl/neckwarmer. The yarn is very dark green.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 12, 2022)

Latest finished garments. Both crocheted. I've been busy during the cold months. 

Poncho and cowl/neckwarmer. My husband's modeling this one for me.



Circle jacket with mandala/starburst back.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 14, 2022)

Hand sew a sort of spidermancape no picture alas. It is a bolt end and up front sewn few inches so it keeps together then flares out sideways keeps back spine and sides warm but open in front so can use hands and arms during housekeeping and hobbies. The fabric is a mix of linen, viscose, cotton and looks like linen is a deep forest green. The fall scarf posted here in a older post covers the open front nicely.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 18, 2022)

If daylight improves continue hand sewing the linen partlet. Yesterday finished all the sides stitching and a small start neckline the back of it. Today want to do the V-neck frontside , then cut out the small piece very near to the sewing, the idea is a one piece partlet with only head opening to put it on.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 18, 2022)

Orchid said:


> If daylight improves continue hand sewing the linen partlet. Yesterday finished all the sides stitching and a small start neckline the back of it. Today want to do the V-neck frontside , then cut out the small piece very near to the sewing, the idea is a one piece partlet with only head opening to put it on.


Anyone who sews the 3 mtr pieces = 3.28 yards in fabric any suggestions what can be made from it?


----------



## Orchid (Feb 18, 2022)

Orchid said:


> Anyone size 28 UK = size USA 24 ....who sews the 3 mtr pieces = 3.28 yards in cotton summer fabric any suggestions what can be made from it?


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 8, 2022)

A knitted skirt. The pattern is free online, it's called the Lanesplitter Skirt. I like it because it can be made in ANY size and length, just by measuring as you go.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 28, 2022)

Another circle jacket, with a deep shawl collar.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 6, 2022)

Just for home use, made it some months ago, from a bolt end bought online, a hand sewn cape, it is stretchy linen/cotton/ forest green.....closed small bit slip stitch at top Sulky thread Xmas colors.....so it is put on over head and fits shoulders snugly and covers back and sides and front bit has a Y upsidedown open bit.....it is warm cozy named it my spiderman-cape.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2022)

Has anyone sewn anything from adaptive patterns/ free patterns by Moodfabrics?


https://moodfabrics.com/blog/category/free-sewing-patterns/adaptive


----------



## Angelette (Dec 9, 2022)

Does needle felting count?


----------

